# Chicago Craigslist a Monark 5 bar, a Racycle Runabout, and a Mercury Pacemaker for sale



## Sped Man (Jul 4, 2018)

If you live near the Chicago land area you might want to take a look at what is for sale there. Who know I might meet you there  The owner has a few bicycles for sale. 

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/6632863065.html

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/6632852572.html

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/6632873588.html


----------



## kreika (Jul 4, 2018)

Some great stuff. He’s got a buffardi prop on one bike. Gotta be a Cabe member. 

I like that 5-bar!!!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 4, 2018)

Racycle is a bargain!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2018)

*Monark Five Bar bicycle - $1800 (Logan Square) *
I am selling my Monark 5 bar bicycle. It is in very good condition. I am asking $1800 obo. I am located in Logan Square.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2018)

*1913 Racycle Runabout - $1500 (Logan Square) *
I have a 1913 Racycle Runabout for sale. It has metal clad rims with tubular tires. Comes with Kelly adjustable handlebars. It also has vintage headlight and a vintage Spaulding odometer. Asking $1500.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2018)

*Mercury Pacemaker bicycle 2 speed - $2000 (Logan Square)*
I have a very nice 1939 Mercury Pacemaker bicycle for sale



. It comes with a New Departure 2 speed rear wheel. Asking $2000 OBO.


----------



## higgens (Jul 4, 2018)

i wonder if whoever stuff this is  @Sped Man is selling the airflows in the pic


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 4, 2018)

This stuff is currently out of my league, but I live about 35-45  minutes away depending on traffic. If anyone was interested and works out a deal with the seller and he was not willing to hold or ship, It's possible that I may be able to help out as a middle man if compensated a bit for time. (I could either pickup and store in my house for a more convenient time to pick up,  or possibly pick up and drop off somewhere to be shipped out). I have about 15 tire hooks hanging from the ceiling of my basement, and only about 1/2 of them are currently being used.

I wouldn't want to be part of the negotiation or inspection process as I would not know what to look for, but could report back any obvious red flags I may see.


----------



## kreika (Jul 4, 2018)

higgens said:


> i wonder if whoever stuff this is  @Sped Man is selling the airflows in the pic




Saw those too.....me want!!!!!


----------



## slick (Jul 5, 2018)

The Airflow and Arrow were both mine. Glass tank bikes.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 6, 2018)

Man I want that Mercury..


----------



## TJW (Jul 7, 2018)

The Mercury Pacemaker is interesting.  Does anyone know the seller?


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 7, 2018)

Those bikes do look familiar  I am currently selling a few of my bikes locally first. I hate packing and shipping bikes! If a buyer can't pick up the bike right away I don't mind holding it for them until they can pick it up as long as payment has been made.
Thank you tripple3 for posting those images.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 7, 2018)

That monark has me listing all my stuff lmao. I’m local too


----------



## kreika (Jul 8, 2018)

Is the Mercury all original metal,  no repop parts?


----------

